# Dutch words



## Irell

Hi,

I wonder if there are any Dutch words in your lenguage, just ANY language, like we have. Por ejemplo: e-mail, portemonnee, the know-how, basta, fauteuil. These are words we really use, we don't have a Dutch word for them like 'portemonnee' is from 'portemonnaie' (French!) and we don't have an other word for it, this word is used by everybody.

If you know such a word, please let me know   

Thanks a LOT!!
Have a nice day
Irelle


----------



## Rayines

Hallo Irell!: Oh!, I don't think there're in Spanish. I only know here in Buenos Aires a pub called "De Koning", but it's in Dutch, of course!....I'll think about it!....Do you have Spanish words in the Nederlands  ?


----------



## Irell

hola!!

we use the word 'tapa' a lot these day, Spanish food es de moda en Holanda!
Cu soon!

besos,
Irelle


----------



## jmx

Check this : 


> dique.
> (Del *neerl. dijk*).
> 1. m. Muro o construcción para contener las aguas.
> (...)
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 "neerl." means "neerlandés" (dutch).
source : www.rae.es (link : "Diccionario de la lengua española")


----------



## Whodunit

Just FYI: The word is "l*a*nguage" and not "lenguage".


----------



## Irell

O yes whodunit!! I'm mixing them up, the Spanish and the English one, ups, oops, well, on the other hand... it's also creative   
thanks!!, you know, I was looking at the word and I thought sómething seemed strange... I'll try to remember lAnguage lAnguage lAnguage for English, lenguaje lenguaje lenguaje for Spanish... 

Keep up the attention, I like that!
Have nice weekend!
Irelle


----------



## Jana337

Hi Irelle,

The only word I can think of is "polder"

Jana


----------



## MarcB

French  kermesse, bouquin. in Belgian French many Nederlands/Vlaams words are used in slang.


----------



## Irell

thanks Marc!! tell them please, even slang is ok. And also how and when and where a word is used! I'm curious 

Have a nice day,
Irelle


----------



## martinemussies

Door tsaar Peter de Grote in het Russisch beland: 

sluis - шлюз 
snoer - шнур 
kabeltouw - кабельтов 
kiel - киль 
ruim - трюм 
kajuit - каюта 
noord - норд 
zuid - зюйд 
oost - ост 
west - вест 
schipper - шкипер 
vlaggestok - флагшток 
bootsman - боцман 
Ook is er een aantal Duitse woorden in de Russische taal terechtgekomen:

Schlagbaum - шлагбаум 
Rucksack - рюкзак 
Butterbrot (Duits: boterham) - бутерброд 
Perückenmacher (Duits: pruikenmaker) - парикмахер (kapper)


----------



## Rayines

> Door tsaar Peter de Grote in het Russisch beland


*Hallo, martinemussies: Do you mean these are Russian words derived from Dutch, or are they he "same" words expressed in Russian ?  *


----------



## ALOV

Everbody knows the famous statue in Brussels of Manneke Pis. In fact, 'Manneke' is flemish for 'mannetje' (little man). And you all know models like Naomi Campbell, Cindy Craword, Gisele Bundchen are also called 'mannequins'.
The word of flemish origin first meant a sort of dressed puppet and then the models on the catwalk who show clothes.


----------



## Whodunit

martinemussies said:
			
		

> Schlagbaum - шлагбаум
> Rucksack - рюкзак
> Butterbrot (Duits: boterham) - бутерброд
> Perückenmacher (Duits: pruikenmaker) - парикмахер (kapper)


 
Do you really use them in speech? "шлагбаум" might be derived from the world wars, "Rucksack" is also used in English (derived from German) and the other words are very interesting.


----------



## JJchang

in Taiwanese from the Dutch colonisation period they borrowed 
甲 : akkar
瞨 : pacht


----------



## Nenita84

Ohh, in spanish i know there´s a word whose origin it´s in Dutch : Flamenco!! Flamenco is not only the music, but too the people who comes from Belgium and speak flemish. 

As you see we´ve a very typical word that´s flemish really!


----------



## Rayines

> As you see we´ve a very typical word that´s flemish really!


*Oh!, yes...I have bee always interested in knowing the connection between Spanish flemish culture and Dutch language or culture. I know it has to do with historical reasons, but I'd want to know if there is any association at present  .*


----------



## Nenita84

Dag Rayines!! Mmm, i think that nowadays there is not any connection between the spanish culture of Flamenco and the dutch. 

In fact, even the origin of the word "flamenco" is a bit doubtful and there are many theories about that, but the strongest theory conciders that the origin of the word is flemish. 

By the way, maybe flemish people is interested in knowing that we´ve in spanish an expression that´s about them ! "ponerse flamenco" that could be translated as "to get flemish" that means more or less "to get cocky"...

Tot ziens!


----------



## sladdie

Here is a list of English words of Dutch origin, I was suprised by the amount of common English words that are acctually from Dutch.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Dutch_origin


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish we have many maritime terms that have their roots in Dutch, although I suppose that most of them have come into Finnish via German or Swedish. For example:
boom - puomi
boei - poiju
vracht - rahti
kiel - köli
schipper - kippari
sloep - sluuppi
jacht - jahti
etc.


----------



## Becker

Sri Lanka was under the Dutch for quite a while, and several Dutch words entered the Sinhalese language:

*Naturalised and derived words from Dutch in Sinhalese* 

agasti - agate 
adwakaat - advocate 
apóstalu - apostle 
awagaara - auger 
aepaela - appeal (law) 
iskaakara - distillery 
iskuruppuwa - screw 
istrikkaya - iron (for clothes) 
istóppuwa - outer verandah 
ispiritaalaya - hospital 
orlósuwa - clock 
klae:siya - class 
kantóruwa - office 
kanappa - stand 
kalukumaa - turkey 
kaerakóppuwa - cemetary 
kuitansiya - receipt 
koroma - crown (coin) 
kókiyaa - cook (person) 
translaat kara - to translate 
tresuriya - treasury 
takséru kara - to appraise 
tarappa - stair, staircase, ladder 
té - tea 
tólka - interpreter 
daasiya - neck tie 
daang - draughts (board game) 
petora - cartridge 
palakkaartuwa - placard 
pae:namasa - penknife 
puspas - medley, jumble 
polmah kaara - executor (of an estate) 
pócciya - little pot 
bakkara - baker 
bakkiya - trough 
bankalot - bankrupt 
baacciya - jacket 
baalkaya - beam, joist 
baas - handy man, carpenter 
boodalaya - estate 
boondala - bundle or shoe brush 
belek - tin 
móla - mill 
repórta - report 
raakka - rack 
raamuwa - frame (of a picture) 
laakka - broad cloth 
laaccuwa - drawer (of a cupboard) 
laein - glue 
vaapana - coat of arms 
winkala - workshop 
vendésiya - auction 
saeldiri - celery 
sae:dala - saddle 
sipiri - jailer 
senkala - shin or shank of beef 
soldara - upstairs 
sóppiya - a shot (of a drink) 
haakka - a hook 


Card Game Terms 

turumpuwa - trump 
asiyaa/aasiya - ace 
hér - king 
poro - queen 
booru - jack 
iskóppa - spades 
kalaabara - clubs 
ruita - diamonds 
haarta - hearts 
repóru - draw


----------



## Outsider

Japanese words of Dutch origin.


----------



## übermönch

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hallo, martinemussies: Do you mean these are Russian words derived from Dutch, or are they he "same" words expressed in Russian ?  *



These are russian words derived from Dutch. Tsar P. t. G. was obsessed with Dutch culture, he would sometimes speak Dutch, build huge replicas of Amsterdam on Neva and rename things in Dutch fashion. All Russian terms related to sea travel are derived from Dutch. From what Martinemusses forgot I can recall Shvert and Knobel (and many other terms ending with el)



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Do you really use them in speech? "шлагбаум" might be derived from the world wars, "Rucksack" is also used in English (derived from German) and the other words are very interesting.


Those were in use long before the world wars(i.e. in classic literature)  They must have been either introduced during Peter the Great's or Catherine the Alsoverygreat's massive reforms or fetched by german or jewish migrants. The ones I can recall now are Gubernya (Gouvernement), Brandmeyster (firefighter), Burgomister (Mayor of a town), but there are really much more, as in *a lot*.


----------



## 0stsee

Through Becker's post some Dutch words in Indonesian came to my mind:

*skrup/sekrup* screw
*bor*
*handuk* towel
*strika/setrika *iron (clothes)
*gordèn*, often pronounced as *hordèn* =curtain
*arloji *watch
*kantor* office
*kelas *class
*koki *cook (chef)
*kuitansi/kwitansi* receipt
*dasi *tie --I never knew this was a Dutch word!--
*plakat
sekering* Dt. _zekering
_*plafon*
*bakerè* bakery
*baskom* Dt. _waskom_
*wastafel
bangkrut *bancrupt
*blèk/belèk* tin
*rapor* report
*rak*
*laci* drawer
*lem *glue
*seledri *celery
*sop* soup
*as *ace
*skak*, like in chess
*daah!/daag! *bye!

I'm quite sure there are many more words of Dutch origin in Indonesian.


0stsee


----------



## Setwale_Charm

übermönch said:


> These are russian words derived from Dutch. Tsar P. t. G. was obsessed with Dutch culture, he would sometimes speak Dutch, build huge replicas of Amsterdam on Neva and rename things in Dutch fashion. All Russian terms related to sea travel are derived from Dutch. From what Martinemusses forgot I can recall Shvert and Knobel (and many other terms ending with el)
> 
> 
> Those were in use long before the world wars(i.e. in classic literature) They must have been either introduced during Peter the Great's or Catherine the Alsoverygreat's massive reforms or fetched by german or jewish migrants. The ones I can recall now are Gubernya (Gouvernement), Brandmeyster (firefighter), Burgomister (Mayor of a town), but there are really much more, as in *a lot*.


 

And how could you have all forgotten about the most basic necessity for the rainy regions: _zondek - зонтик_?


----------



## 0stsee

Setwale_Charm said:


> And how could you have all forgotten about the most basic necessity for the rainy regions: _zondek - зонтик_?


Ah, you reminded me of the word *dèk* in Indonesian! 

Another word: *bak* 
I guess it has a Dutch origin because the German equivalent is _Becken_.


----------



## Lopes

Isn't 'apartheid' the most famous Dutch word? Or is that Afrikaans? (which might be more logical)


----------



## I_like_grapes

Yeah, it's Afrikaans. Like 'aardvark' and 'wildebeest'.


----------



## martinemussies

Apartheid is also a Dutch word, but we don't like to use it - except for the situation in South-Africa. It is oldfashioned, but not wrong.


----------



## George French

sladdie said:


> Here is a list of English words of Dutch origin, I was suprised by the amount of common English words that are acctually from Dutch.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Dutch_origin


 
Having looked at the reference I'm surprised that the number is so low..

GF.


----------



## Baunilha

Irell said:


> O yes whodunit!! I'm mixing them up, the Spanish and the English one, ups, oops, well, on the other hand... it's also creative
> thanks!!, you know, I was looking at the word and I thought sómething seemed strange... I'll try to remember lAnguage lAnguage lAnguage for English, lenguaje lenguaje lenguaje for Spanish...
> 
> Keep up the attention, I like that!
> Have nice weekend!
> Irelle


 
Lenguaje is eerder taalgebruik en niet zozeer de taal zelf.

Groetjes


----------



## Baunilha

martinemussies said:


> Apartheid is also a Dutch word, but we don't like to use it - except for the situation in South-Africa. It is oldfashioned, but not wrong.


 
Indirect is het in de betekenis die het wereldwijd heeft natuurlijk nog altijd 'een Nederlands woord'. Stel je voor dat de Nederlanders nooit een basis zouden hebben gehad op t Afrikaanse vasteland. Dan had apartheid natuurlijk geen apartheid geheten. =)


----------



## Lugubert

Hakro said:


> In Finnish we have many maritime terms that have their roots in Dutch, although I suppose that most of them have come into Finnish via German or Swedish. For example:
> boom - puomi
> boei - poiju
> vracht - rahti
> kiel - köli
> schipper - kippari
> sloep - sluuppi
> jacht - jahti
> etc.


A list of Swedish maritime terms from Dutch and/or Low German would use pages upon pages.

English "skirmish" is in Swedish "skärmytsling", probably both from older Dutch _schermutselinge,_ now _scher&shy;mutseling._

I don't find a list right now, but would like to mention that Dutch for some Hanseatic years was an official language in Sweden's second largest town. In Göteborg, we are very fond of our remaining canals in the centre of the town (some have been filled out to create wide, useful roads), created by Dutch engineers, starting in 1620.


----------



## romuloVG

In Spanish,

Sea terms
bacalao > kabeljauw
estribor > stuurboord
babor > bakboord
izar > hijsen
boya > boei
bou > boeg
yate > jacht

others
colza > koolzaar
miga > micke, mik
escaparate > scapraai
dique > dijk
duna > dune
golf > kolf

Dutch through French
etapa > stapel
etiqueta > steken
maniquí > mannekijn
toldo > teld

Among several others


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegian also has a lot of Dutch nautical terms, although the Dutch have borrowed stuurbord, bakbord, and boeg from Old Norse  (styrbord, babord and baug in modern Norwegian). The Norwegian aft is imported from Dutch though (akter/achter).

Also, we say "slåbrok" (slaaprok) for morning robe.


----------



## Grosvenor1

_бак  _in Russian, which means "tank, container", may be borrowed from Dutch _bak _which means "box". I can't confirm this yet, but it seems likely.


----------



## David

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Dutch_origin#Y


----------

